# Just Received my Master 30th.



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Will start assembly tomorrow. My only concern is the serial number is 
12A666. I hope this thing is not cursed. What else can I name it but 
"The Beast"?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd call her Lucy (or Lucia) seeing as it comes from the name Lucifer.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

WTF, no pics


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

photo IMG_0202.jpghttps://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0202.jpg


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Sun Rider said:


> photo IMG_0202.jpghttps://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0202.jpg


That is one cool frame. Very nice.


----------



## FifferFeff (Apr 19, 2012)

I would love to see how your build is coming. I have a 30th frame (AD10) on the way and am looking forward to building it up. Not sure if I am going to go for a retro look or something more modern though.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

It's built at this time. The components are a mix of Campy Record and Super Record I found on line at reasonable prices. The cluster and brake calipers are SR and the rest of the operating components are Record. My aim was for a classic/retro frame with the latest gear available.


----------



## FifferFeff (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, very nice setup! Thanks for sharing. I'll be going with silver Athena or Chorus. Deda cockpit maybe?


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I did a similar build with Athena on a Bianchi steel frame a while back. Please give us pixs when you finish.


----------

